# عندك بحث جاهز؟ حطه هنا لا هنت... تبي تدور بحث؟ يمكن تلاقيه هنا §)§®¤~



## bint_cool (14 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 

اللي عنده بحث جاهز علا PowerPoint او Word لو سمحتو حطوه هناا عشان نجمع اكبر كميه من البحوث :5: 

ومحد يطلب بحوث لو سمحتوا هنا :81: هنا اما تفتحه وتاخذه او تحط اللي عندك


وشكرا :5:


----------



## bint_cool (14 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله ... بدايه خفيفه والباقي بعدين*

مجموعه صور تقارن بين مباني حديثه وحظارات قديمه


----------



## bint_cool (15 مايو 2007)

هذي شوي عن العزل
وبالطريق أكثر :15:


----------



## bint_cool (15 مايو 2007)

وهذي برضوو عن مواضيع ثانيه :5:


----------



## bint_cool (15 مايو 2007)

الملف الأول عن الفلوروسينت باللغه العربيه

والثاني Lights and electronics وكامل باللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## م / وليد (16 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا فقط لو تكرمت و وضعت المصادر يكن خيرا للجميع


----------



## joood2004 (16 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bint_cool (17 مايو 2007)

حياكم جميعاً

واللله في اشيا منزمان عندي ونسيت المصدر .. بس قلت اهم شي المعلومات تفيد الجميع
وبعضها انا جمعتها في ملف وبعضها لقيتها جاهزه

بس اللي عنده ملفات زي كذا لا يبخل لو سمحتوا


----------



## bint_cool (17 مايو 2007)

هذا لينك بحوث منشوره وبعضها رسايل ماجستير ودكتوراه 

http://mmsec.com/m5.htm


----------



## desertsway (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وشكرا لصاحب الفكرة الجيدة


----------



## abu jakob (29 مايو 2007)

فكرة عظيمة 
اتمنى لها
النجاح وتثبيت فهرس لادارتها لكثر البحوث 
الادارة تتطلب نظام ناجح ومجرب والا سيكون من الصعب الحصول على البحث باسرع وقت 
والله الموفق للجميع


----------



## KHEFIF Med (2 سبتمبر 2007)

je vous remerci bq ..........par l'architecte algerien ....Med


----------



## حرس العقيدة (2 سبتمبر 2007)

اليكم هذا التقرير عن العزل للرطوبة .......... وفيه الاستفادة ان شاء الله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا حماستك جعلت ذاكرتي تاخذني الى بعض

البحوث المختفية عني من فترة طويلة ان شاء الله ابحث عنها

واجعلها هنا ايضا بحيث تبقى بجانب كل البحوث الاخرى

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (3 سبتمبر 2007)

فكرة عظيمة وجيدة


----------



## الصبا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا وسوف آتى ان شاء الله بأبحاث تفيد الجميع


----------



## الصبا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

http://www.zshare.net/download/34552327071f53/

ده لينك يوجد به بحث عن العناصر المائيه فى الموقع ومنها الشلالات المائيه وطريقه تركيبها


----------



## فـيـصـل (9 أكتوبر 2007)

المعذره ياجماعه لو فيه بحث عن الصمامات انا شاكر لكم


----------



## م المصري (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الفكره ممتازه ,,,, و لكن رأيي الشخصي ان لو تم وضع هذه البحوث في مكتبة القسم الذي تتبعه لكان افضل للباحث عن بحث معين ,,,,,, بدلا من موضوع واحد ربما يرهق من يبحث عن مادة بعينها 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## مخطط موهوب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع فكرة جيدة
بس الافضل انة يكون فية تخصصية في الموضوع من ناحية الاقسام 
وهذا الموقع جيد لبحوث التخطيط به بحوث ومقالات ومراجة مفيدة لطلاب التخطيط
قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre ad.php?t=68490


----------



## zoromba (14 أكتوبر 2007)

لمن يهمة الامر فقط بحث عن عزل المبانى ضد الحريق بس ظاااااااااالم


انا رافعوا على هالموقع ويارب يعجب
.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WRAGDAH9


----------



## zoromba (14 أكتوبر 2007)

بس بجد تمام اوى الفكرة ديه انا ان شاء الله هزوكوا كتييييير

بجد جزاك الله عنا كل خير على الفكرة الجبارة


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (14 أكتوبر 2007)

و عليكم السلام والرحمة

اعرف ان هدف صاحب الموضوع تنظيم وتسهيل البحث لكن الطريقة مو فعالة ان نجمع البحوث في موضوع كل شخص عنده بحث يعمل له موضوع خاص افضل 

اما فكرة تجميع البحوث بشكل عشوائي في موضوع واحد بصراحة غير ناجحة مع اعتذاري

مع العلم اني شخصيا نزلت موضوعين موضوع بحث المشربيات وبحث الاشعاع الشمسي لكن عن طريق الصدفة اما لو ما فتحت الموضوع ما كنت عرفت ^^"
و السلاااام


----------



## عطور ليبيا (14 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## sasy0o0o (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ياجماعة كدة حتى مجهود البحث ضاع مبقاش بحث
احنا طلبة ودة غش وخداع للدكاترة بالمنظردة لما حتى مهود البحث على النت عن المعلومة يتوفر بالطريقة دى يبقى احنا ازاى نسمية بحث 
كلة هيبقى كوبى وبست وقدم للدكتور
زملائى بياخدو بلانات جاهزة من هنا ويقدموها
والنتيجة مهندسين فشلة معندهم اى قدره على التطوير والابداع
انا اتمنى ان يكون نشر اى بحث عن طريق مناقشة وتجميع من كل شخص حتى يكون فى اتصال دائم بالمعلومة ولا تنسى
وعموما جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس روش مووووت (15 أكتوبر 2007)

_لو سمحتم انا كنت عايز بحث عن تغطيات البحور الواسعة ...بمعنى اخر تغطيات معدنية مش خرسانية _

_تصلح لتغطية معرض سيارات ....ولكم جزيل الشكر ...._


_انا منتظر ......._


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووور أخي في طرح هذه الفكرة الرااااااائعة والأكثر من راااااائعة

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## arch_hamada (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مشكور مشكور


----------



## نورالعمارة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

هل من الممكن ان تضيفون الى البحوث كتب لتعلم AutoCAD و 3DMAX والي عنده ويضيفهه مشكوووووووووووور مقدما وجزاه الله خير الجزاء


----------



## معماري ينبع (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanks for all


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

والله هاي فكرة عظيمة , وأتمنى من كل واحد عنده موضوع ينزله .


----------



## مهندس روش مووووت (19 أكتوبر 2007)

_بحث عن مواقف السيارات parking_


_دة بحث عن تصميم مواقف السيارات بأنواعها _

_بس على فكرة انا طلبت منكوا بحث عن التغطيات ومحدش جابلى حاجة _

_بس انا مفقدش الأمل.....ومستنى بردوووووو_


_البحث فى المرفقات.............._


----------



## مهندس روش مووووت (19 أكتوبر 2007)

_أنا مستنى البحث ودعواتكم قبل البحث وشكراااااااا_

:81: :81::81: :81: :81:


----------



## designer mido (19 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا تخصصي التصميم الداخلي .... و حابب أبعتلكوا مجموعة مقالات من مواقع هندسية عن أسس التصميم الداخلي و مبادئه
http://arch.arab-eng.org/news.php?action=view&id=179&
http://arch.arab-eng.org/news.php?action=view&id=423&


----------



## sasy0o0o (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر ياميدو 
تخصصك رائع بجد ادعيلى اقدر التحق بية بعد ماخلص
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## arch_hamada (20 أكتوبر 2007)

ــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مشكور مشكور
:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :73: :73: :73: :73: 
:16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: 
:63: :63: :63: :63: 
:20: :20: :20: :20: 
:55: :55: :55:​


----------



## الناقد العربي (20 أكتوبر 2007)

ودي اسأل بنت سؤال ؟
تتوقعين هذي هي الطريقة اللي ممكن نطور فيها انفسنا ؟


----------



## sasy0o0o (20 أكتوبر 2007)

والله سالت نفس السؤال فى الاول واعترض على الفكرة لانها بالنسبة لينا كطلبة دعوة للتكاسل
بس فى المجمل هوة مجهود يستحقوا الشكر علية


----------



## سودانية اكيد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا ببحث عن بحث عن الابراج السكنية ومتطلباب التصميم ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## امبراطور زماني (8 نوفمبر 2007)

عندي بحوث با نزله هنا ولكني مشغول حاليا 
انتظرونا ......................


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (9 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة ياريت لو في حد عندو بحث عن الكلادن تجليد الحوائط يعطيني خبر


----------



## arch_hamada (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مشكور مشكور
:73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: 
:73: :73: 
:73:​


----------



## arch_hamada (10 نوفمبر 2007)




----------



## arch_hamada (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مشكور مشكور
:73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73:
:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: 
:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: 
:1: :1: :1: 
:1: :1: 
:1:​


----------



## المخطط العمراني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

تفضل ادخل على هذا الرابط 
مشروع تخرجي وهو عن اعادة تخطيط منطقة السد ( الدوحة - قطر )


----------



## المخطط العمراني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=599450&posted=1#post599450


----------



## sasy0o0o (16 نوفمبر 2007)

عاوزة اى عنووان كتاب بالعربى عن نظريات وتاريخ التخطيط العمرانى بقالى شهرين بدور ومش لاقية اى حاجة غير انجليزى وصعب جدا لانه مش مصلطحات ولاكلمات عامة:3:


----------



## freeribo (17 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع 

لو سمحتم كنت عاوزة طرق تركيب الرخام المختلفة للحوائط وا لارضيات


----------



## arch_hamada (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور 
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكـور مـشكـور
مشكور مشكور
:73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73: :73:
:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: 
:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: 
:1: :1: :1: 
:1: :1: 
:1:​


----------



## مهم (22 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة ممتازة وانشالله بجيب بعض البحوث الى عندى 
وشكرا


----------



## مهم (22 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة ممتازة واتمنى التوفيق .


----------



## جمرة الانتفاضة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

لو بدي ارفع الملف كيف ارفعو واحطو هنا لانو عندي بحوث كتييييرة


----------



## dodyeng (26 نوفمبر 2007)

اكيد دى طريقه مفيده فى التعليم لان مش لازم اللى ياخد حاجه يكون نقل وبس وفى نفس الوقت بتساعد كتير فى توفير المعلومه 
وانا عندى بحث عن المبانى الاداريه ومش عارفه الاقى اى معلومات مساعده ممكن حد يساعدنى:15: :3: :3:


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 نوفمبر 2007)

المكتبات حتى مكتبة كلتيا رغم انها مكتبة فقيرة بالكتب فيها كتير من الكتب اللى هتنفعك
فى كتاب اسم bluiding office الكتاب دة حلو اوىهيفيدك باذن الله


----------



## دينا حامد (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر خاص لكل المشاركين
واني محتاج بحوث عن النمطية والنمط المعماري


----------



## هندسة بانيقيا (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم مهندس مدني محتاج خريطه لبناء منزلي (10*20)مارجو الردمن اخواني المعماريين


----------



## eng-eldeeb (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اقدم لكم بعض الاشتراطات وجاري التحميل للمزيد


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------

